# Salernitana- Inter: 17 dicembre 2021 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming



## admin (17 Dicembre 2021)

Salernitana Inter, testacoda di Serie A. Si gioca venerdì 17 dicembre alle ore 20:45 a Salerno 

Diretta tv su DAZN dalle 20:45


----------



## Gamma (17 Dicembre 2021)

Classico 5-0 per l'Inter con doppietta di Calhanoglu.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Dicembre 2021)

Classico thread che poteva anche non essere aperto


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Salernitana Inter, testacoda di Serie A. Si gioca venerdì 17 dicembre alle ore 20:45 a Salerno
> 
> Diretta tv su DAZN dalle 20:45


ma nessuno fa notare che la salernitana abbia giocato martedi sera in coppa italia? come sia possibile che giochi stasera l'anticipo di serie a? Tra l'altro ha avuto un solo allenamento per preparare la partita..


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Dicembre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> ma nessuno fa notare che la salernitana abbia giocato martedi sera in coppa italia? come sia possibile che giochi stasera l'anticipo di serie a? Tra l'altro ha avuto un solo allenamento per preparare la partita..


Perchè qualcuno parla forse dei rigori dell'inter?
Nulla di nuovo sotto il cielo italiota.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Dicembre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> ma nessuno fa notare che la salernitana abbia giocato martedi sera in coppa italia? come sia possibile che giochi stasera l'anticipo di serie a? Tra l'altro ha avuto un solo allenamento per preparare la partita..



E' già tanto che gli sia stato permesso di giocare in serie A...
P.S Anche il genoa ha giocato martedi e tra qualche minuto giocherà contro la lazio

In ogni caso,mi accodo a gamma : classica partita per far segnare qualche gollonzo alla turca e piazzarlo domani in prima pagina.


----------



## iceman. (17 Dicembre 2021)

10 a 0 per Linda con gol di Handanovic su rinvio dal fondo.


----------



## Mika (17 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Salernitana Inter, testacoda di Serie A. Si gioca venerdì 17 dicembre alle ore 20:45 a Salerno
> 
> Diretta tv su DAZN dalle 20:45


Partita inutile visto che tra due settimane questi vengono estromessi dalla serie A e i punti fatti verranno tolti. Però noi per questa partita inutile abbiamo perso Leao e Pellegri.


----------



## Djici (17 Dicembre 2021)

I 3 punti interisti sono automatici.
Speriamo almeno in un crociato.
Purtroppo non mi danno nemmeno quella soddisfazione


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Partita inutile visto che tra due settimane questi vengono estromessi dalla serie A e i punti fatti verranno tolti. Però noi per questa partita inutile abbiamo perso Leao e Pellegri.


Pellegri?Dai,quello è infortunato da quando era nella culla,si sarebbe rotto comunque facendo la doccia o la spesa.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Dicembre 2021)

0-4 con gol e assist di Ciapanoglu esaltato come il nuovo De Bruyne a fine partita.


----------



## Mika (17 Dicembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Pellegri?Dai,quello è infortunato da quando era nella culla,si sarebbe rotto comunque facendo la doccia o la spesa.


Si, però l'infortunio di Leao per una partita che non conterà nulla mi fa salire il sangue...


----------



## kipstar (17 Dicembre 2021)

partita già scritta.


----------



## kipstar (17 Dicembre 2021)

ovviamente sblocco partita o su calcio d'angolo o su rigore


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Dicembre 2021)

Io non ho parole.
Ogni calcio d'angolo per loro si trasforma in goal.


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Dicembre 2021)

Poco da dire un gioco aereo così l'avevamo solo ai tempi dei 3 olandesi.


----------



## Gamma (17 Dicembre 2021)

La Salernitana è indecente comunque.
Livello di una squadra di media classfica(o meno) di Serie B.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Partita inutile visto che tra due settimane questi vengono estromessi dalla serie A e i punti fatti verranno tolti. Però noi per questa partita inutile abbiamo perso Leao e Pellegri.


Bello il calcio italiota.


----------



## bmb (17 Dicembre 2021)

Ora questo ha pure imparato a calciare la palla.


----------



## iceman. (17 Dicembre 2021)

Questi ogni punizione o corner è gol, quando gli finisce il culo?


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Dicembre 2021)

Con quanta cattiveria attaccano la porta, mai un passaggio in più.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Dicembre 2021)

Solo giallo per barella ???


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Con quanta cattiveria attaccano la porta, mai un passaggio in più.


L'inter prima sceglie l'atleta, poi il calciatore. 
Fisicamente sono animali.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Dicembre 2021)

La Salernitana con la Serie A non ha nulla a che fare.


----------



## iceman. (17 Dicembre 2021)

E questi l'anno scorso hanno finito il girone di andata a 41 punti, mah.
Avessero avuto ancora Lukaku e Hakimi sarebbero a punteggio pieno.


----------



## emamilan99 (17 Dicembre 2021)

Pioli dovrebbe svegliarsi e lasciare 3 uomini su a centrocampo negli angolo avversari.. come fa l'inter


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Dicembre 2021)

Ma Ribéry cosa è andato a fare in mezzo a sti cessi


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'inter prima sceglie l'atleta, poi il calciatore.
> Fisicamente sono animali.


Per molti è un difetto....invece è un grande pregio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Dicembre 2021)

spero che qualcuno capisca il perchè delle 20 pagine nella discussione di dumfries.

che è costato quanto florenzi, per chi non lo avesse ancora capito.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Poco da dire un gioco aereo così l'avevamo solo ai tempi dei 3 olandesi.


non è difficile capire che i campionati si vincono così.
sono anni che parlo in estate di gente forte di testa, ma noi andiamo a cercare solo checche perchè ci piace il bel giuoco.


----------



## iceman. (17 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> spero che qualcuno capisca il perchè delle 20 pagine nella discussione di dumfries.
> 
> che è costato quanto florenzi, per chi non lo avesse ancora capito.


Mah..boh io non capisco davvero, a questo punto a parte il portiere e forse Theo quando è in giornata, nessuno dei nostri è più forte di quelli loro.
Poi vabbè noi ovviamente nel 2012 da assoluti favoriti abbiamo trovato la Juve di Conte, quando prendemmo Ibrahimovic pensai "vabbè almeno due scudetti di fila li vinciamo.." e invece no, a noi niente, non apriamo mai un ciclo.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Dicembre 2021)

La Salernitana con la Serie A non ha nulla a che fare.


28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ma Ribéry cosa è andato a fare in mezzo a sti cessi



A prendere la pensione.


----------



## iceman. (17 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non è difficile capire che i campionati si vincono così.
> sono anni che parlo in estate di gente forte di testa, ma noi andiamo a cercare solo checche perchè ci piace il bel giuoco.


Bel.giuoco che ti fa vincere....un fico secco.


----------



## UDG (17 Dicembre 2021)

Vorrei ricordarvi che giocano contro l'ultima in classifica


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Dicembre 2021)

Altro assist di caccanoglu.
E sono 2 anche oggi


----------



## Tsitsipas (17 Dicembre 2021)

Credo di non aver mai visto l'Inter giocare così. e ho 38 anni.

Vero è che la salernitana è raccapricciante ma noi storicamente avremmo giocato male pure ste partite.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Dicembre 2021)

figuratevi, io ho giocato 2 al primo tempo


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non è difficile capire che i campionati si vincono così.
> sono anni che parlo in estate di gente forte di testa, ma noi andiamo a cercare solo checche perchè ci piace il bel giuoco.


Siamo in 2.
Perché il nano che fa la foca con la palla attira di più di quello grosso che scaraventa la palla in rete.

Bello e utile difficilmente vanno d'accordo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Dicembre 2021)

non si fa mai male nessuno all'Inter cit


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Dicembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mah..boh io non capisco davvero, a questo punto a parte il portiere e forse Theo quando è in giornata, nessuno dei nostri è più forte di quelli loro.
> Poi vabbè noi ovviamente nel 2012 da assoluti favoriti abbiamo trovato la Juve di Conte, quando prendemmo Ibrahimovic pensai "vabbè almeno due scudetti di fila li vinciamo.." e invece no, a noi niente, non apriamo mai un ciclo.


parlare di ciclo con l'Inter, una squadra con 700 e passa milioni di debiti e il più grande passivo della storia del calcio italiano in un esercizio è surreale. Questi i prossimi 3 anni dovranno tagliare a più non posso mentre noi siamo in piena crescita, al 50% del potenziale.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Dicembre 2021)

4 pagine?

Chi credeva perdessero punti oggi, si facesse curare da uno bravo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Dicembre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> figuratevi, io ho giocato 2 al primo tempo



Meglio 2 1t+2 2t + o 2.5 

Comunque il livello della sere A di quest'anno è veramente ridicolo.
Squadre materasso come se non ci fosse un domani,squadre prossime alla radiazione,squadre che già incominciano a fare i calcoli per la quota salvezza....

Oggi tra la partita del genoa e questa della salernitana ho provato un senso di ribrezzo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Meglio 2 1t+2 2t + o 2.5
> 
> Comunque il livello della sere A di quest'anno è veramente ridicolo.
> Squadre materasso come se non ci fosse un domani,squadre prossime alla radiazione,squadre che già incominciano a fare i calcoli per la quota salvezza....
> ...


poi ultima ciliegina
È pure corrotta


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Dicembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> parlare di ciclo con l'Inter, una squadra con 700 e passa milioni di debiti e il più grande passivo della storia del calcio italiano in un esercizio è surreale. Questi i prossimi 3 anni dovranno tagliare a più non posso mentre noi siamo in piena crescita, al 50% del potenziale.


si ma finchè loro hanno marotta e noi maldini non basta tutto ciò a quanto pare.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Dicembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> parlare di ciclo con l'Inter, una squadra con 700 e passa milioni di debiti e il più grande passivo della storia del calcio italiano in un esercizio è surreale. Questi i prossimi 3 anni dovranno tagliare a più non posso mentre noi siamo in piena crescita, al 50% del potenziale.



Ma smettetela con questa balla.

Anche in estate con sta voce assurda dei debiti,poi vedi noi che facciano i taccagni perchè non vogliamo sforare il tetto di 4 milioni e loro che ingaggiano Caccanoglu a 5milioni, rinnovano Barella a 5-6 milioni,rinnovano Bastoni,magari anche Brozovic,rinnovano tutti. 

A loro basta trovare un compratore e poi ti faranno vedere la magia con il debito.
E sai la cosa bella ?
Che quando lo faranno noi saremo ancora qui a contare i centesimi e fare i calcoli per non sforare il budget di 10€ gentilmente concesso da elliott.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si ma finchè loro hanno marotta e noi maldini non basta tutto ciò a quanto pare.



Ha preso il miglior allenatore medioman italiano possibile, allenatore che tra l'altro almeno una coppa italia l'ha vinta a differenza di super pioli.
Quest'anno sarà l'anno della consacrazione per Inzaghi, scontatissimo


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ha preso il miglior allenatore mediomen italiano possibile, allenatore che tra l'altro almeno una coppa italia l'ha vinta a differenza di super pioli.
> Quest'anno sarà l'anno della consacrazione per Inzaghi, scontatissimo


io non vedo neanche sta gran rosa... ma a conti fatti ci stanno mangiando in testa in tutto e per tutto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io non vedo neanche sta gran rosa... ma a conti fatti ci stanno mangiando in testa in tutto e per tutto.



Hanno un ottimo allenatore, non per niente è andato agli ottavi di champion pure con la lazietta, lazietta che ci asfalta di brutto nel ranking europeo.
Gli allenatori che ha preso l'inter con Marmotta sono quelli che dovevamo prendere noi.


----------



## bmb (17 Dicembre 2021)

Tanto è inutile, giocando un anno e mezzo con la formazione tipo i risultati arrivano per forza.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma smettetela con questa balla.
> 
> Anche in estate con sta voce assurda dei debiti,poi vedi noi che facciano i taccagni perchè non vogliamo sforare il tetto di 4 milioni e loro che ingaggiano Caccanoglu a 5milioni, rinnovano Barella a 5-6 milioni,rinnovano Bastoni,magari anche Brozovic,rinnovano tutti.
> 
> ...


I numeri non sono una balla. La Juventus che è messa meglio di loro ha appena fatto un aumento di capitale da 400 milioni per andare avanti. Questi hanno un presidente desaparecido e stanno andando avanti avendo ceduto lukaku e hakimi per 180 milioni e con un prestito ponte da 275 milioni. Comunque non voglio dilungarmi, se non riuscite a vedere a 3 anni e vi basate sull oggi non so che dire. Questi con 700 milioni di debiti in più è un ponte ingaggi del 60% più alto hanno fatto i nostri punti negli ultimi 18 mesi. E noi possiamo ampliare tra ricavi in crescita e monte ingaggi che può alzarsi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si ma finchè loro hanno marotta e noi maldini non basta tutto ciò a quanto pare.


Tempo al tempo


----------



## Walker (17 Dicembre 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> I 3 punti interisti sono automatici.
> Speriamo almeno in un crociato.
> Purtroppo non mi danno nemmeno quella soddisfazione


Solo un crociato?


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Hanno un ottimo allenatore, non per niente è andato agli ottavi di champion pure con la lazietta, lazietta che ci asfalta di brutto nel ranking europeo.
> Gli allenatori che ha preso l'inter con Marmotta sono quelli che dovevamo prendere noi.


Può stare sul pisello, ma Inzaghi si incazza come una iena quando qualcosa non va, giustamente.Pioli? Batte le manine ai suoi alunni.

Non vuol dire niente, ma può dire tanto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Può stare sul pisello, ma Inzaghi si incazza come una iena quando qualcosa non va, giustamente.Pioli? Batte le manine ai suoi alunni.
> 
> Non vuol dire niente, ma può dire tanto.



"bravo bravo bravo,continua così" 
Ciucco che non è altro,vuol fare l'amicone con i giocatori.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Dicembre 2021)

Un giorno capirete perché da due anni dico che l'inter andrebbe fermata ora per i debiti e tutto il resto...

L'inter sta compiendo il più grande azzardo sportivo ed economico e lo sta facendo vincendo ma barando. 


Chi lo scorso anno si scandalizzava per la superlega dovrebbe farlo per l'inter e dovrebbe rifiutarsi di giocare contro di loro. 

Un giorno l'inter cambierà proprietà e realizzeremo che l'azzardo attuale li ha salvati.


Per questi e altri motivi odio l'inter.


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Dicembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Tempo al tempo


Intanto è il loro il tempo, domani nessuno saprà se sarà il nostro.

Oggi loro godono, domani " forse "godremo noi, c'è differenza.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Dicembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> I numeri non sono una balla. La Juventus che è messa meglio di loro ha appena fatto un aumento di capitale da 400 milioni per andare avanti. Questi hanno un presidente desaparecido e stanno andando avanti avendo ceduto lukaku e hakimi per 180 milioni e con un prestito ponte da 275 milioni. Comunque non voglio dilungarmi, se non riuscite a vedere a 3 anni e vi basate sull oggi non so che dire. Questi con 700 milioni di debiti in più è un ponte ingaggi del 60% più alto hanno fatto i nostri punti negli ultimi 18 mesi. E noi possiamo ampliare tra ricavi in crescita e monte ingaggi che può alzarsi



Non intendevo dire che i numeri da te postati fossero una balla , ma che qualunque numero raggiungano (possono arrivare anche 1 miliardo di debito) troveranno sempre il modo di sfangarla tranquillamente.
Intanto ora con 700-800 milioni di debito sono in allungo sulla corsa scudetto...che potrebbe essere il 2° consecutivo,quello che li porterà alla 2° stella.

Il tutto con debiti e giocatori presi in prestito,mai pagati e rivenduti.

Mentre noi qui a elogiare il bel giuoco del Milan senza vincere una beata fava.


----------



## Tsitsipas (17 Dicembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> I numeri non sono una balla. La Juventus che è messa meglio di loro ha appena fatto un aumento di capitale da 400 milioni per andare avanti. Questi hanno un presidente desaparecido e stanno andando avanti avendo ceduto lukaku e hakimi per 180 milioni e con un prestito ponte da 275 milioni. Comunque non voglio dilungarmi, se non riuscite a vedere a 3 anni e vi basate sull oggi non so che dire. Questi con 700 milioni di debiti in più è un ponte ingaggi del 60% più alto hanno fatto i nostri punti negli ultimi 18 mesi. E noi possiamo ampliare tra ricavi in crescita e monte ingaggi che può alzarsi


purtroppo questi discorsi testimoniano che il calcio è stato ucciso. ormai si parla solo di plusvalenze, esposizioni debitorie, bond, aumento di capitale. quando un tifoso dovrebbe pensare solo a vincere. invece ormai parliamo solo di rientri di bilancio e chiusure in utile che sembra che valgono come scudetti. non ce l'ho con te ovviamente ma con questo modo di pensare il calcio che ormai appartiene a molte persone. a me piace vedere l'inter vincere, so che abbiamo dei debiti ma so che sono discorsi che lasciano il tempo che trovano perché basta che arriva un nuovo presidente che sgancia i soldi e questi debiti spariscono. non voglio ridurmi a pensare alla politica dei piccoli passi. al fair play finanziario. allo spendi solo se incassi. mi è bastato vivere gli anni di thohir. non siamo l'atalanta, siamo l'inter.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Hanno un ottimo allenatore, non per niente è andato agli ottavi di champion pure con la lazietta, lazietta che ci asfalta di brutto nel ranking europeo.
> Gli allenatori che ha preso l'inter con Marmotta sono quelli che dovevamo prendere noi.


io non lo so...
a me pioli piace in generale e va bene per il nostro momento storico, non pretendevo di vincere lo scorso anno ma questo speravo di vincere e convincere.
invece non credo vinceremo ma soprattutto non siamo cresciuti da 15 mesi fa.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Dicembre 2021)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> purtroppo questi discorsi testimoniano che il calcio è stato ucciso. ormai si parla solo di plusvalenze, esposizioni debitorie, bond, aumento di capitale. quando un tifoso dovrebbe pensare solo a vincere. invece ormai parliamo solo di rientri di bilancio e chiusure in utile che sembra che valgono come scudetti. non ce l'ho con te ovviamente ma con questo modo di pensare il calcio che ormai appartiene a molte persone. a me piace vedere l'inter vincere, so che abbiamo dei debiti ma so che sono discorsi che lasciano il tempo che trovano perché basta che arriva un nuovo presidente che sgancia i soldi e questi debiti spariscono. non voglio ridurmi a pensare alla politica dei piccoli passi. al fair play finanziario. allo spendi solo se incassi. mi è bastato vivere gli anni di thohir. non siamo l'atalanta, siamo l'inter.


E il Chievo va in terza categoria perché non paga l'irpef ..
Questo non è sport.


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> "bravo bravo bravo,continua così"
> Ciucco che non è altro,vuol fare l'amicone con i giocatori.


Un allenatore amico non va bene, se gli dai il dito si prendono il braccio.

Un Buon allenatore deve essere come un padre di famiglia, severo ma giusto.

Non siamo il club della fratellanza.


----------



## Gamma (17 Dicembre 2021)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Classico 5-0 per l'Inter con doppietta di Calhanoglu.



*2 assist ... siamo lì.


----------



## enigmistic02 (17 Dicembre 2021)

In questo momento sembra non poterli fermare nessuno, in Italia.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Un allenatore amico non va bene, se gli dai il dito si prendono il braccio.
> 
> Un Buon allenatore deve essere come un padre di famiglia, severo ma giusto.
> 
> *Non siamo il club della fratellanza.*



E invece è proprio ciò che siamo,purtroppo.
Lo dimostra la fascia di capitano a Dollarumma fino all'ultimo giorno in rossonero,poi la fascia di capitano ripassata a Kessie ormai in scadenza di contratto (che ancora una volta ci farà guadagnare ben 0€).

Noi siamo questo,schiena dritta con i procuratori,posizione a 90° con i giocatori in scadenza di contratto e occhi completamente chiusi con Pioli e il suo staff che da 2 anni ci causano infortuni a ripetizione.


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E invece è proprio ciò che siamo,purtroppo.
> Lo dimostra la fascia di capitano a Dollarumma fino all'ultimo giorno in rossonero,poi la fascia di capitano ripassata a Kessie ormai in scadenza di contratto (che ancora una volta ci farà guadagnare ben 0€).
> 
> Noi siamo questo,schiena dritta con i procuratori,posizione a 90° con i giocatori in scadenza di contratto e occhi completamente chiusi con Pioli e il suo staff che da 2 anni ci causano infortuni a ripetizione.


I loro lì hanno venduti, i nostri lì abbiamo regalati.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Dicembre 2021)

Con la Salernitana hanno fatto allenamento.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E invece è proprio ciò che siamo,purtroppo.
> Lo dimostra la fascia di capitano a Dollarumma fino all'ultimo giorno in rossonero,poi la fascia di capitano ripassata a Kessie ormai in scadenza di contratto (che ancora una volta ci farà guadagnare ben 0€).
> 
> Noi siamo questo,schiena dritta con i procuratori,posizione a 90° con i giocatori in scadenza di contratto e occhi completamente chiusi con Pioli e il suo staff che da 2 anni ci causano infortuni a ripetizione.


O siamo fessi o non siamo abbastanza forti da poter fare la voce grossa. 
Kessie spesso è capitano per motivi di anzianità interna, se poi non ha rinnovato perché non abbiamo avuto nemmeno la forza societaria ed economica per farlo firmare allora la colpa è anche nostra e quindi vivere alla giornata è il modo più coerente e ipocrita al tempo stesso per gestire lo spogliatoio .


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> I loro lì hanno venduti, i nostri lì abbiamo regalati.



Ma infatti a Marmotta vanno fatti applausi per la cifra che è riuscito a strappare al Chelsea per lukakka.
O per l'affare hakimi.

A Maldini si può perdonare solamente la perdita dell'infame Dollarman,ma per gli altri 2 (Calhanoglu e kessie) abbiamo perso solamente tempo e soldi,tanti soldi. Soprattutto per una squadra senza 1 dollaro come la nostra.

Vediamo di farci fregare anche dagli altri nostri big o presunti tali,anche con loro aspettiamo l'ultimo anno di contratto.
Certo che se prima di rinnovare ai vari Theo,Leao,ecc,ecc pensiamo al rinnovo di uno come krunic.....beh,forse un pò lo meritiamo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io non lo so...
> a me pioli piace in generale e va bene per il nostro momento storico, non pretendevo di vincere lo scorso anno ma questo speravo di vincere e convincere.
> invece non credo vinceremo ma soprattutto non siamo cresciuti da 15 mesi fa.



L'anno scorso si è presentata un'occasione incredibile che Pioli ha letteralmente buttato nel cesso nel derby con la storia di Romagnoli. L'inter tra l'altro non pagava manco gli stipendi ai giocatori, lo spogliatoio era tutto tranne che tranquillo, è stato un vero delitto non riuscire a giocarsi lo scudetto fino alla fine, non vincere, ma giocarcelo seriamente, invece è stato buttato tutto nel cesso.

Pioli è un vorrei ma non posso. Ogni tanto mi voglio illudere che non sarà così almeno quest'anno, ma l'evidenza per ora è tutta contro di noi, a partire dallo stato fisico della squadra


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma infatti a Marmotta vanno fatti applausi per la cifra che è riuscito a strappare al Chelsea per lukakka.
> O per l'affare hakimi.
> 
> A Maldini si può perdonare solamente la perdita dell'infame Dollarman,ma per gli altri 2 (Calhanoglu e kessie) abbiamo perso solamente tempo e soldi,tanti soldi. Soprattutto per una squadra senza 1 dollaro come la nostra.
> ...


Il rinnovo di Krunic è inspiegabile.


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso si è presentata un'occasione incredibile che Pioli ha letteralmente buttato nel cesso nel derby con la storia di Romagnoli. L'inter tra l'altro non pagava manco gli stipendi ai giocatori, lo spogliatoio era tutto tranne che tranquillo, è stato un vero delitto non riuscire a giocarsi lo scudetto fino alla fine, non vincere, ma giocarcelo seriamente, invece è stato buttato tutto nel cesso.
> 
> Pioli è un vorrei ma non posso. Ogni tanto mi voglio illudere che non sarà così almeno quest'anno, ma l'evidenza per ora è tutta contro di noi, a partire dallo stato fisico della squadra


Quando ha fatto giocare Romagnoli contro Lukaku, con Tomori in panchina abbiamo messo la pietra tombale sulle nostre speranze.

Lo sapevamo tutti che L avrebbe stuprato R,tutti qua dentro lo sapevamo, tutti.infatti.....


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso si è presentata un'occasione incredibile che Pioli ha letteralmente buttato nel cesso nel derby con la storia di Romagnoli. L'inter tra l'altro non pagava manco gli stipendi ai giocatori, lo spogliatoio era tutto tranne che tranquillo, è stato un vero delitto non riuscire a giocarsi lo scudetto fino alla fine, non vincere, ma giocarcelo seriamente, invece è stato buttato tutto nel cesso.
> 
> Pioli è un vorrei ma non posso. Ogni tanto mi voglio illudere che non sarà così almeno quest'anno, ma l'evidenza per ora è tutta contro di noi, a partire dallo stato fisico della squadra


pioli è un aziendalista e fa giocare i cocchi della società, ossia i personaggi che per me fanno porcherie in nero col procuratore. io ho questa idea.
al milan c'è del marcio. il gruppo maldini pioli ibra raiola a me ha sempre puzzato. certi personaggi hanno stipendi fuori dal normale, florenzi compreso.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Dicembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso si è presentata un'occasione incredibile che Pioli ha letteralmente buttato nel cesso nel derby con la storia di Romagnoli. L'inter tra l'altro non pagava manco gli stipendi ai giocatori, lo spogliatoio era tutto tranne che tranquillo, è stato un vero delitto non riuscire a giocarsi lo scudetto fino alla fine, non vincere, ma giocarcelo seriamente, invece è stato buttato tutto nel cesso.
> 
> Pioli è un vorrei ma non posso. Ogni tanto mi voglio illudere che non sarà così almeno quest'anno, ma l'evidenza per ora è tutta contro di noi, a partire dallo stato fisico della squadra



Forse per noi è peggio perdere questo eventuale scudetto rispetto a quello della passata stagione.
Perchè lo scorso anno siamo stati una sorpresa,nessuno credeva a noi,poi partita dopo partita abbiamo allungato fino al capitombolo di fine gennaio.

Ma la squadra non era da 1° posto e complice i svariati infortuni che mai ci hanno abbandonato,le trasferte dell'europa league,più un Conte nella seconda squadra di Milano,hanno fatto naufragare tutte le nostre speranze.

Quest'anno si è partiti con i proclami,con Maldini,Pioli,gocatori,tutti con la parola scudetto sulla bocca.
Tanti proclami e poi sul mercato Maldini ha fatto uno dei peggior mercati della storia rossonera.
Ma se vogliamo migliorare la posizione della passata stagione,dobbiamo solo vincere.
Inaccettabile perdere per colpa del Pinolo in panchina,del suo stupido staff e del suo stupidissimo ego che lo porta in certe partite a credersi migliore di Guardiola.

Così come è inaccettabile perdere questo scudetto nell'anno in cui l'inda perde conte,lukaku e hakimi,la juve si tira fuori ad ottobre dalla corsa scudetto e a novembre il Milan era a +7 dalla squadra che occupava la 3° posizione.


----------



## Maurizio91 (17 Dicembre 2021)

Hanno giocato contro due squadre scarse, ma il modo con cui sterminano l'avversario ce l'hanno solo loro in Italia. 
Vengono comunque anche da un 3-0 alla Roma, 2-0 con lo Spezia e 2-0 al Venezia. 
5 vittorie nelle ultime 5; 16 gol fatti e 0 subiti. 

Sono gli unici che danno la sensazione di netta superiorità sull'avversario e soprattutto che non c'è possibilità che la partita prenda una piega diversa, anche con episodi casuali (rimpalli, rigori, espulsioni). In questo senso potrebbero (dico, potrebbero) diventare il Bayern d'Italia, e purtroppo questa sensazione la dà il fatto che hanno venduto quello che si considerava insostituibile (Lukaku) e invece sembrano ancora più forti.

Per chiudere mettiamoci pure questo dato: Calhanoglu 6 gol e 7 assist in 15 partite.

Il campionato mi sembra scritto


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Forse per noi è peggio perdere questo eventuale scudetto rispetto a quello della passata stagione.
> Perchè lo scorso anno siamo stati una sorpresa,nessuno credeva a noi,poi partita dopo partita abbiamo allungato fino al capitombolo di fine gennaio.
> 
> Ma la squadra non era da 1° posto e complice i svariati infortuni che mai ci hanno abbandonato,le trasferte dell'europa league,più un Conte nella seconda squadra di Milano,hanno fatto naufragare tutte le nostre speranze.
> ...


Amen.

Preferisco che vinca l'Atalanta piuttosto che l'Inter....magra consolazione.


----------



## JoKeR (17 Dicembre 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Hanno giocato contro due squadre scarse, ma il modo con cui sterminano l'avversario ce l'hanno solo loro in Italia.
> Vengono comunque anche da un 3-0 alla Roma, 2-0 con lo Spezia e 2-0 al Venezia.
> 5 vittorie nelle ultime 5; 16 gol fatti e 0 subiti.
> 
> ...


Gli assist del cesso turco sono quasi tutti da fermo, fino a poche stagioni fa non si contavano.
Altrimenti pure da noi ne avrebbe fatti tanti.
Ciò detto, l’Inter, con zero infortuni lunghi nei giocatori chiave, è la favorita, ma ha ammazzato le ultime 5 partite anche perché ha incontrato squadre agghiaccianti.
Sono più forti è evidente, ma gli è girato tutto bene.. vedasi infortuni Napoli e Milan.
Stiano attenti comunque a non credersi già campioni, l’Atalanta potrebbe fregarli..
Noi ormai abbiamo perso il treno, non credo più allo scudetto dopo l’infortunio di Kjaer.


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Dicembre 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Hanno giocato contro due squadre scarse, ma il modo con cui sterminano l'avversario ce l'hanno solo loro in Italia.
> Vengono comunque anche da un 3-0 alla Roma, 2-0 con lo Spezia e 2-0 al Venezia.
> 5 vittorie nelle ultime 5; 16 gol fatti e 0 subiti.
> 
> ...


Bel post.

La cosa su cui soffermarsi è un dato importante con cui si vince quasi sempre lo scudetto.

Le ultime 5 partite 0 gol subiti, per certi aspetti vale più dei gol fatti.


----------



## Theochedeo (17 Dicembre 2021)

Gli va tutto sempre bene.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Dicembre 2021)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> purtroppo questi discorsi testimoniano che il calcio è stato ucciso. ormai si parla solo di plusvalenze, esposizioni debitorie, bond, aumento di capitale. quando un tifoso dovrebbe pensare solo a vincere. invece ormai parliamo solo di rientri di bilancio e chiusure in utile che sembra che valgono come scudetti. non ce l'ho con te ovviamente ma con questo modo di pensare il calcio che ormai appartiene a molte persone. a me piace vedere l'inter vincere, so che abbiamo dei debiti ma so che sono discorsi che lasciano il tempo che trovano perché basta che arriva un nuovo presidente che sgancia i soldi e questi debiti spariscono. non voglio ridurmi a pensare alla politica dei piccoli passi. al fair play finanziario. allo spendi solo se incassi. mi è bastato vivere gli anni di thohir. non siamo l'atalanta, siamo l'inter.



ci mancherebbe, facciamo i tifosi e pensiamo al calcio. Alla fine siamo qui per passare del tempo. Questo però non cambia la realtà del calcio che non è più quello di 30 anni fa, tra Fair Play Finanziario e business globale con miliardate che girano a ogni angolo. Possiamo girarci dall'altra parte ma le prime 15 squadre del ranking uefa sono più o meno le 15 squadre che fatturano di più, c'è poco da girarci intorno. Possiamo girarci dall'altra parte, ma nei prossimi 10 anni direi che 2-3 delle 4 semifinaliste champions saranno sempre squadre inglesi è un'altra probabile realtà. E così via. Non esistono più i mecenati che buttano centinaia di milioni a gò gò come Berlusconi e Moratti. Il calcio è una azienda, e le aziende migliori vincono, cos' come nel mondo al di fuori del calcio.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Dicembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Un allenatore amico non va bene, se gli dai il dito si prendono il braccio.
> 
> Un Buon allenatore deve essere come un padre di famiglia, severo ma giusto.
> 
> Non siamo il club della fratellanza.


Con Ancelotti infatti non abbiamo mai vinto niente..

la critica sui tifosi milanisti non l'ho mai fatta
ma l'ho letta molte volte in questo forum..
comunque mi viene naturale dire visto la nostra storia, che il Milan ha dominato in lungo e in largo con il bel gioco e la tecnica, mi pare un pianto del momento il vostro

ma 9 anni senza vittorie nel mio caso
non cancella il DNA del Milan


----------



## Manue (18 Dicembre 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Hanno giocato contro due squadre scarse, ma il modo con cui sterminano l'avversario ce l'hanno solo loro in Italia.
> Vengono comunque anche da un 3-0 alla Roma, 2-0 con lo Spezia e 2-0 al Venezia.
> 5 vittorie nelle ultime 5; 16 gol fatti e 0 subiti.
> 
> ...


La differenza è che il Bayern vince tutti gli scontri contro le big,
loro solo 1, contro il Napoli e a fatica.
Vedremo, per ora hanno giocato contro il nulla cosmico, Roma compresa.

una partita seria, a Madrid, ed hanno perso 2-0.


----------



## iceman. (18 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> "bravo bravo bravo,continua così"
> Ciucco che non è altro,vuol fare l'amicone con i giocatori.


Si crede un fenomeno della panchina. 
Mentre pioli Is on fire, dall'altro lato sono a +4.


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Dicembre 2021)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Hanno giocato contro due squadre scarse, ma il modo con cui sterminano l'avversario ce l'hanno solo loro in Italia.
> Vengono comunque anche da un 3-0 alla Roma, 2-0 con lo Spezia e 2-0 al Venezia.
> 5 vittorie nelle ultime 5; 16 gol fatti e 0 subiti.
> 
> ...


Un po' come l'Invincibile Napoli di Spalletti le prime 10 giornate...


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Un po' come l'Invincibile Napoli di Spalletti le prime 10 giornate...


Solo che loro hanno lo scudetto sul petto e forse sanno come si vince .
Loro.
Il napoli resterà attaccato al treno scudetto ancora a lungo e centrerà il quarto posto in carrozza secondo me.


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Forse per noi è peggio perdere questo eventuale scudetto rispetto a quello della passata stagione.
> Perchè lo scorso anno siamo stati una sorpresa,nessuno credeva a noi,poi partita dopo partita abbiamo allungato fino al capitombolo di fine gennaio.
> 
> Ma la squadra non era da 1° posto e complice i svariati infortuni che mai ci hanno abbandonato,le trasferte dell'europa league,più un Conte nella seconda squadra di Milano,hanno fatto naufragare tutte le nostre speranze.
> ...


Perdere lo scudetto è un concetto assurdo e serve solo a fare polemica.

Non siamo una schiacciasassi che fa 100 punti ragazzi e purtroppo non giochiamo alla play.

L'obiettivo è fare una grande stagione e lottare per lo scudetto. Ma dire "perdere" lo scudetto è allucinante, manco avessimo Mbappe Salah e Messi.


----------



## bmb (18 Dicembre 2021)

Non capisco cosa si pretende di più da Pioli. Ha la media punti tra le più alte della storia del Milan con una squadra mista tra under 21, pensionati e gente perennemente scocciata. Allibisco.


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Solo che loro hanno lo scudetto sul petto e forse sanno come si vince .
> Loro.
> Il napoli resterà attaccato al treno scudetto ancora a lungo e centrerà il quarto posto in carrozza secondo me.


Appunto. Col Napoli siamo passati da "Eh ma con Spalletti questi vincono lo scudetto" "sono i più forti" "le vincono tutte" "è il loro anno"... a centreranno sicuramente il quarto posto 

La verità è che si fa proprio fatica da tifosi milanisti a fare una stagione di vertice. Io non ho mai visto tanta paranoia sul forum come quest'anno che finalmente siamo competitivi. Che non significa vincere in ciabatte, significa stare lì e lottare tra alti e bassi senza mollare fino alla fine.

Invece boh mi pare che da tifosi si faccia proprio fatica a sopportare la pressione... più dei giocatori ahahaha

L'Inter è forte, come noi se non forse meglio. Questo vuol dire che per vincere dovremo lottare punto a punto fino all'ultima giornata. Se poi fanno 90 punti non possiamo farci niente.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Appunto. Col Napoli siamo passati da "Eh ma con Spalletti questi vincono lo scudetto" "sono i più forti" "le vincono tutte" "è il loro anno"... a centreranno sicuramente il quarto posto
> 
> La verità è che si fa proprio fatica da tifosi milanisti a fare una stagione di vertice. Io non ho mai visto tanta paranoia sul forum come quest'anno che finalmente siamo competitivi. Che non significa vincere in ciabatte, significa stare lì e lottare tra alti e bassi senza mollare fino alla fine.
> 
> ...


Ma io non escludo che il napoli possa vincere lo scudetto eh.
Resteranno attaccati ai vertici ma poi vince una.

Il napoli dello scorso anno quando mai è stato cosi in alto?
Due squadre totalmente diverse.


----------



## iceman. (18 Dicembre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non capisco cosa si pretende di più da Pioli. Ha la media punti tra le più alte della storia del Milan con una squadra mista tra under 21, pensionati e gente perennemente scocciata. Allibisco.


Proprio perché è uno con la media più alta di punti mi arrabbio, perché che stia facendo un ottimo lavoro non lo metto in discussione ma semplicemente si è montato la testa e non se lo può permettere. 
19 gol subiti, calati fisicamente, infortuni un'ora si e l'altra pure, stesso film dell'anno scorso. Poi, se non mi porti a casa un trofeo per me puoi fare tutti i punti che vuoi che poco mi interessa.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Un po' come l'Invincibile Napoli di Spalletti le prime 10 giornate...


appunto, ad inizio stagione qui dentro l'inter non se la cacava nessuno, tutti ad elogiare il napoli delle zero sconfitte del grande luciano che avrebbe vinto lo scudetto in scioltezza


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Perdere lo scudetto è un concetto assurdo e serve solo a fare polemica.
> 
> Non siamo una schiacciasassi che fa 100 punti ragazzi e purtroppo non giochiamo alla play.
> 
> L'obiettivo è fare una grande stagione e lottare per lo scudetto. Ma dire "perdere" lo scudetto è allucinante, manco avessimo Mbappe Salah e Messi.


poi l'assurdità sta nel ripetere sto fatto di perdere lo scudetto quando mezzo forum ad inizio stagione si lamentava che non saremmo finiti manco tra le prime e 4 perche tutti avevano uno allenatore migliore di padre piolo, non pretendo molto ma almeno un pò di coerenza logica nei giudizi non guasterebbe


----------



## kipstar (18 Dicembre 2021)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Gli va tutto sempre bene.


è vero. ma bisogna essere bravi anche in questo.......


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Dicembre 2021)

E anche quest'anno la stagione buona sarà la prossima. Mah... prima 9 scudetti di fila della Juve, adesso l'Inter... quando arriva il nostr turno visto che da dieci anni non solleviamo uno scudetto? Ma soprattutto quando è che si decideranno ad allestire una squadra per vincere? No perchè mi era stato detto che l'Inter era in crisi e non c'aveva soldi per pagare le bollette del gas e della luce.


----------



## Walker (18 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> poi l'assurdità sta nel ripetere sto fatto di perdere lo scudetto quando mezzo forum ad inizio stagione si lamentava che non saremmo finiti manco tra le prime e 4 perche tutti avevano uno allenatore migliore di padre piolo, non pretendo molto ma almeno un pò di coerenza logica nei giudizi non guasterebbe


Vero, prima dell'inizio del campionato, se non sbaglio, si leggeva diffusamente: Juventus con Allegri di nuovo in pole, Atalanta con posto Champions garantito, Lazio fortissima con Sarri ed in lotta per il vertice, Roma con lo Special One idem, Inter in grado di combattere ancora per il titolo nonostante le due cessioni pesanti, Napoli come Atalanta.
E il Milan, secondo classificato?
Forse in EL, magari in Conference, o forse fuori da tutto.
Invece siamo lì, a lottare per posizioni ed obiettivi che mancavano da parecchi anni.
A parte le previsioni sugli indaisti, per il resto direi che qualche sbarellata ci sia stata...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Dicembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Perdere lo scudetto è un concetto assurdo e serve solo a fare polemica.
> 
> Non siamo una schiacciasassi che fa 100 punti ragazzi e purtroppo non giochiamo alla play.
> 
> L'obiettivo è fare una grande stagione e lottare per lo scudetto. Ma dire "perdere" lo scudetto è allucinante, manco avessimo Mbappe Salah e Messi.



Quello che è assurdo è essere passati da +7 vs l'inter a -4 nel giro di 1 solo mese.
Ma gli occhi li volete aprire o no ?

La stagione "buona" era questa,con tanto di proclami da parte di pinolo,maldini,staff,giocatori,tutti.
Questa era la stagione,non la prossima,non l'altra ancora,ma questa !

Madonna questi ultimi 10anni di Milan vi hanno trasformato in dei tifosi mediocri e senza più alcun sogno.

Un tempo nel Milan si credeva e l'obiettivo MINIMO era portare a casa qualche trofeo.
Ora a quanto pare basta il bel giuoco,la canzoncina pioli in on fire,gli elogi della stampa e arrivare tra le prime 4.
bello.


----------



## Albijol (18 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> poi l'assurdità sta nel ripetere sto fatto di perdere lo scudetto quando mezzo forum ad inizio stagione si lamentava che non saremmo finiti manco tra le prime e 4 perche tutti avevano uno allenatore migliore di padre piolo, non pretendo molto ma almeno un pò di coerenza logica nei giudizi non guasterebbe


Ad oggi e senza Kjaer tu hai la certezza del quarto posto? Ammiro il tuo ottimismo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> poi l'assurdità sta nel ripetere sto fatto di perdere lo scudetto quando mezzo forum ad inizio stagione si lamentava che non saremmo finiti manco tra le prime e 4 perche tutti avevano uno allenatore migliore di padre piolo, non pretendo molto ma almeno un pò di coerenza logica nei giudizi non guasterebbe



Si ma le cose cambiano.
In estate in pochi prevedevano una juve fuori da ogni gioco già ad ottobre.

E noi solamente 1 mese fa eravamo a +7 sulla squadra 3° in classifica. +7.
E oggi rischiamo di andare a -4.

Un pò come dire che lo scorso anno,dopo aver dominato fino a gennaio,non abbiamo "perso" lo scudetto...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Dicembre 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ad oggi e senza Kjaer tu hai la certezza del quarto posto? Ammiro il tuo ottimismo



Dipende da quanto durerà la nostra crisi.
Per me oggi non la sbagliamo e ci riportiamo a -1, però poi bisognerà vedere come scenderemo in campo con le altre squadre.

Ma il 4° posto (imho) non sarà in dubbio.
Ma se vogliamo migliorare la posizione dello scorso anno...........................................................................


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Dicembre 2021)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ad oggi e senza Kjaer tu hai la certezza del quarto posto? Ammiro il tuo ottimismo


io non ho certezza di niente, infatti non ho mai detto che siamo da piazzamento champion, da scudetto ecc sto semplicemente dicendo che per coerenza logica se uno in estate si aspettava di essere inferiore e di molto a juve, inter, napoli, atalanta, roma e lazio, vedendo la situazione attuale dovrebbe quantomeno tirare un sospiro di sollievo visto che l'apocalisse che aveva previsto non si è avverata


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si ma le cose cambiano.
> In estate in pochi prevedevano una juve fuori da ogni gioco già ad ottobre.
> 
> E noi solamente 1 mese fa eravamo a +7 sulla squadra 3° in classifica. +7.
> ...


a maggior ragione che le cose cambiano e in fretta non capisco certi commenti da apocallisse imminente come se fossimo ad un punto sopra la zona retrocessione. Qualche mesetto fa si leggeva di napoli imbattibile e sicuro vincitore dello scudetto, l'inter non se la cacava nessuno, oggi il napoli imbattibile sembra quasi non sia mai esistito e si parla dell'inter corazzata potemkin


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> a maggior ragione che le cose cambiano e in fretta non capisco certi commenti da apocallisse imminente come se fossimo ad un punto sopra la zona retrocessione. Qualche mesetto fa si leggeva di napoli imbattibile e sicuro vincitore dello scudetto, l'inter non se la cacava nessuno, oggi il napoli imbattibile sembra quasi non sia mai esistito e si parla dell'inter corazzata potemkin



Sono commenti di persone che dopo 10 anni di anonimato e prese per il cù,vorrebbero tornare a vincere qualcosa.
A maggior ragione con questa serie A ridicola e con il 2° posto della passata stagione.

Io non voglio regalare la 2° stella all'inter solamente perchè ci rifiutiamo di fare un mercato adeguato e ci accontentiamo dei vari Bakayoko,florenzi,billi ballo,messias,pellegrini,giroud.
A me (e immagino anche a qualche altro tifoso) vincere lo scudetto della sostenibilità non importa una ceppa.
O meglio,mi importa il giusto,ma di certo non rinuncio a priori a provare a vincere per risparmiare "1-2 milioni a bilancio".

E quelli indebitati fino al collo che vendono,spendono e spandono,rischiando di portarsi a casa il 2à scudetto consecutivo in tutta tranquillità..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sono commenti di persone che dopo 10 anni di anonimato e prese per il cù,vorrebbero tornare a vincere qualcosa.
> A maggior ragione con questa serie A ridicola e con il 2° posto della passata stagione.
> 
> Io non voglio regalare la 2° stella all'inter solamente perchè ci rifiutiamo di fare un mercato adeguato e ci accontentiamo dei vari Bakayoko,florenzi,billi ballo,messias,pellegrini,giroud.
> ...


ma chi non vorrebbe vincere, chi non vorrebbe evitare la seconda stella a l'inter? pero poi c'è la realtà e realisticamente parlando poteva mai essere uno scenario plausibile un milan che a dicembre avesse gia ammazzato il campionato?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma chi non vorrebbe vincere, chi non vorrebbe evitare la seconda stella a l'inter? pero poi c'è la realtà e realisticamente parlando poteva mai essere uno scenario plausibile un milan che a dicembre avesse gia ammazzato il campionato?



Non era plausibile,come non era plausibile un Milan che ti portava a casa punti importanti con Juve,Inter,Atalanta,Lazio,Roma per poi andargli a perdere contro Fiorentina,Sassuolo e Udinese.

Siamo nuovamente cascati nella classica serie negativa di Pioli,ora bisognerà vedere per quanto tempo durerà (mi auguro fino alle 20.44 di domani).
E' proprio questo il motivo della negatività : se rimaniamo immobili aspettando il capitombolo dell'Inter,stiamo freschi,dato che stiamo ancora aspettando quello della passata stagione......


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non era plausibile,come non era plausibile un Milan che ti portava a casa punti importanti con Juve,Inter,Atalanta,Lazio,Roma per poi andargli a perdere contro Fiorentina,Sassuolo e Udinese.
> 
> Siamo nuovamente cascati nella classica serie negativa di Pioli,ora bisognerà vedere per quanto tempo durerà (mi auguro fino alle 20.44 di domani).
> E' proprio questo il motivo della negatività : se rimaniamo immobili aspettando il capitombolo dell'Inter,stiamo freschi,dato che stiamo ancora aspettando quello della passata stagione......


dipende tutto da cosa intendi per immobilismo, se non prendere vlaovich a gennaio per te è restare immobile è scontato che rimarrai deluso


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Dicembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> dipende tutto da cosa intendi per immobilismo, se non prendere vlaovich a gennaio per te è restare immobile è scontato che rimarrai deluso



Per i colpi alla Vlahovic mi sono già messo il cuore in pace,solo Inter e juve possono fare operazioni del genere,noi dall'alto dell sostenibilità...no.

In verità non mi aspetto neanche un attaccante,ma almeno il sostituto di Kjaer,quello si.
Ed un conto è andare a prendere un difensore top,presunto top o possibile futuro top,altro conto andare a prendere un Caldirola dal Monza per fare numero,giusto per fare un esempio.

Da questa operazione capiremo le ambizioni della società.


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quello che è assurdo è essere passati da +7 vs l'inter a -4 nel giro di 1 solo mese.
> Ma gli occhi li volete aprire o no ?
> 
> La stagione "buona" era questa,con tanto di proclami da parte di pinolo,maldini,staff,giocatori,tutti.
> ...


Con tutto il rispetto è un discorso fuori da ogni logica.
Si può battere i piedi e frignare quanto ci pare ma la realtà è la realtà. 
Siamo competitivi per vincere e siamo lì con un girone tutto da giocare.

Per me al contrario avete perso l'abitudine a stare ai vertici e questo produce ansie e paranoie di continuo invece di godersi le cose. Che poi questo significa lottare e soffrire perché vincere, se te lo ricordi, è sempre una battaglia, non si vince mai in ciabatte.


----------



## ILMAGO (18 Dicembre 2021)

La differenza tra Napoli e Inter è che il Napoli anche nella striscia di vittorie iniziali un paio sono arrivate dopo 80’ che con episodi capovolti potevano anche perdere, mentre l’Inter anche nelle partite dove ha perso punti all’inizio dell’anno era stata tecnicamente superiore al proprio avversario. Tutta li la differenza. Come con la Lazio dove stava dominando 1-0 e poteva chiuderla e poi han perso per un rigore e un gioco non fermato o come con la Samp dove causa colpa di sensi chiusero in 10, e con gli argentini tornati la sera prima non brillanti, non riuscirono a vincerla. 

chi paragona Napoli e Inter secondo me sta prendendo un abbaglio sinceramene. i punti non sono tutto, bisogna vedere anche come arrivano…. Detto ciò ieri non fa testo perché anche la peggior Inter degli ultimi 20 anni avrebbe vinto, la salernitana è squadra da bassa serie B.

ma l’Inter è favoritissima, e nonostante le cessioni importanti la vedo molto in linea con quanto fatto anno scorso, probabile prenda il largo a breve e saluti le antagoniste.
Il Napoli lo vedo come quello più a rischio prime 4, se perde domani e perde il 6 gennaio al cessium stadium la Juve lo vede a ruota pronta al sorpasso.


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Dicembre 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> è vero. ma bisogna essere bravi anche in questo.......


La fortuna aiuta se tiri in porta, ma devi tirare.


----------



## Walker (18 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quello che è assurdo è essere passati da +7 vs l'inter a -4 nel giro di 1 solo mese.
> Ma gli occhi li volete aprire o no ?
> 
> La stagione "buona" era questa,con tanto di proclami da parte di pinolo,maldini,staff,giocatori,tutti.
> ...


Veramente i sogni ci sono tutti, almeno per quanto mi riguarda.
Però non è realisticamente pensabile passare di colpo dalla mediocrità degli anni scorsi al vincere lo scudetto o la CL come ai bei tempi.
Dalle macerie di norma si rinasce gradualmente, ed è ciò che è successo dallo scorso anno.
Anzi, direi neppure tanto gradualmente, siamo passati dal nulla al secondo posto.
Adesso è ora di iniziare a rivincere qualcosa, su questo non si discute.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Dicembre 2021)

Hanno già vinto lo scudetto. Loro avranno perso Conte, Hakimi e Lubamba.. ma noi non abbiamo fatto nulla in estate per accorciare il gap. Se prima la differenza era di 50 metri, ora è di 20. La differenza si è accorciata ma cambia poco perché la differenza c'è ancora.

Io, ad essere onesti, pensavo che avrebbero perso qualche punto in più con Inzaghi.. mentre per molti in estate parlavano di un Inter che non sarebbe nemmeno finita in top 4....


----------

